# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Dimensions to a 41 quart rack...

## steveboos

I want to build either a 5 or 6 snake 41 qt breeder rack and all the DIY's on here aren't really what i'm looking for. Anyone who has built one of these racks where the tubs are long ways and has a full back on it. Dimensions for shelfs, sides and the back and what you used in number of sheets to build it. Any help would be greatly appreciated as a search didn't really answer my question, but i know someone can!  :Smile:

----------


## pombikiball

ive built one i had to use mdf instead of melamine but it works for now untill i get my room in the garage done it is 9 high i dont remember the exact mesurments but to give you a idea the tubs are steralite 41 qt they are roughly 5 3/8 high with out the lid and 36 inches long by 16 wide i used 2 4'x8' sheets

----------


## Russ Lawson

I'm currently building a deep one, but for a wide one like you want shelves need to be 35" x 17", and sides will need to be 17" by however high you need it. The back will need to be around 36 1/2" (a bit bigger to allow for the thickness of the melamine) by your height as well. I'd suggest using white tile board for the back. It's thinner, holds heat well, and less expensive. You will be able to get yours in two boards. Maybe even just one if it's short enough. Melamine tends to be 49" x 97" to give you an idea so you can draw it up.

----------


## steveboos

Thanks for the replies. I mean i measured out my first rack, but i wasn't able to fit the shelves while it was being built so now the 28 quart tubs have like a quarter inch gap and the 12 quarts all have to have the lids on to fit snuggly. If i could get a breeding rack with 2 sheets of melamine, thats perfect! I'll be able to have this one fitted correctly as i'll be helping building it. How much cost wise would you say it ran you? I know the Melamine is about $34 for a sheet so i'm thinking about $100 for everything.

----------


## chromeitout

If you must build a sideways rack as you describe then go ahead, or buy my 12 tub one I am currently using for cheap, but I'll warn you...IT WILL WARP!!  The shelve are too wide not to sag in a sideways rack over time.  Mine is not warped really bad, but bad enough that I'd never build one like it again.  Deep only from here on out on 41qts for me (which is the way I discussed with you via pm).  You can build a 5 tub deep rack with 2 sheets of melamine, not a 6.  You can build a sideways 7 tub with 2 sheets.  Go which ever way you like, but I'd reconsider building a sideways one.  I would be happy to give you an exact cut list of mine if I haven't talked you out of it yet, just pm me again.

----------


## Russ Lawson

> Thanks for the replies. I mean i measured out my first rack, but i wasn't able to fit the shelves while it was being built so now the 28 quart tubs have like a quarter inch gap and the 12 quarts all have to have the lids on to fit snuggly. If i could get a breeding rack with 2 sheets of melamine, thats perfect! I'll be able to have this one fitted correctly as i'll be helping building it. How much cost wise would you say it ran you? I know the Melamine is about $34 for a sheet so i'm thinking about $100 for everything.


So far mine's run me around $235 total for everything so far, but it's also a 10 level, and deep, so I needed 4 sheets of Melamine. All I have left is to screw on the back, then run belly heat (probably more expensive than back, but I want to be 100% happy with this thing). So I'll probably spend a bit over $300 total.

----------


## steveboos

> So far mine's run me around $235 total for everything so far, but it's also a 10 level, and deep, so I needed 4 sheets of Melamine. All I have left is to screw on the back, then run belly heat (probably more expensive than back, but I want to be 100% happy with this thing). So I'll probably spend a bit over $300 total.


How are you going to wire the heat in you rack? Are you going to run each strip separately or run them in parallel by combining positives and negatives? Back heat seems easier since you can just use 1 long strip of Flexwatt to heat it. I use belly heat because i feel the snakes are warmer on it, but back heat does seem easier and better to control and regulate.

----------


## j_h_smith

To help prevent warpage, get a 1/4 inch piece of plywood and put a back on the rack.  Make sure you screw the backing into each shelf.  This will add strength to the shelves and help prevent warpage.  I'm not saying this will prevent all sagging of the shelves, but I always put a back on my racks.  This also aides in keeping the heat inside the tubs.  You use a lot less electricity because the heat is captured in the rack and transfers to the tubs easier.

HTH,
Jim Smith

----------


## steveboos

> To help prevent warpage, get a 1/4 inch piece of plywood and put a back on the rack.  Make sure you screw the backing into each shelf.  This will add strength to the shelves and help prevent warpage.  I'm not saying this will prevent all sagging of the shelves, but I always put a back on my racks.  This also aides in keeping the heat inside the tubs.  You use a lot less electricity because the heat is captured in the rack and transfers to the tubs easier.
> 
> HTH,
> Jim Smith


This is what i do currently with my smaller rack and it works great. A whole piece of melamine is on the back so the tubs are always nice and toasty.

----------


## Russ Lawson

> How are you going to wire the heat in you rack? Are you going to run each strip separately or run them in parallel by combining positives and negatives? Back heat seems easier since you can just use 1 long strip of Flexwatt to heat it. I use belly heat because i feel the snakes are warmer on it, but back heat does seem easier and better to control and regulate.


Went with back heat. This way I can run multiple racks off of the same power strip. Also, I didn't feel like paying $50 for a 10 plug surge protector when I could get a 6 plug power strip for $3.50. Not to mention I saved myself a lot of work, and I've never had a problem with back heat on my other racks before.

----------

